# Sooo... What do we think of the Oltre XR3?



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

One Q: Why call it Oltre in the first place? Looks more like a Sempre Aero CV to me.

Bianchi - Performance bicycles since 1885


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

It's for sure an Oltre. Like a 2 in the front and 4 in the back with cost cutting all around.

I see no point for it or place for it really, but whatever. Maybe it'll help them talk people in the 4 more easily now?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Depends on it's price point, I gather. If they put it around Sempre Pro, below the Infinito CV, then it should be marketable to a different crowd than the XR4. 
At least in Europe there's only four levels of finished build: DA, Chorus, Potenza and 105, all mech. I'm not at all uninterested in the frame set myself. Seems more of an allrounder than the XR4, gets away with low profile wheels more easily.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> It's for sure an Oltre. Like a 2 in the front and 4 in the back with cost cutting all around.
> 
> I see no point for it or place for it really, but whatever. Maybe it'll help them talk people in the 4 more easily now?


That is the branding problem. If you called it the "YQ3" everyone would laugh...while "XR3" sounds badass.


Of course if they really wanted to sell it, they'd call it the "þ3". Now THAT would sell like hot cakes.


----------



## BennyC (Feb 9, 2017)

If Im buying a new frameset is there much real world difference between the XR3 and XR4 framesets? What incentive is there to pay more for the XR4? Ive noticed I can swap over my current brake callipers, stem and bars straight onto the XR3. While the XR4 has direct mount brakes and an areo integrated stem+bar (how do you use lights and ride with hands on top of these aero bars?)My guess is the XR3 is marketed as a more comfortable and less extreme XR for those who are not quite young, flexible, racing snakes?......XR3 with Dura-Ace/Ultegra £4600....Campag Chorus £4199....Campag Potenza £3300....Shimano 105 £2799....An entire XR3 is considerably cheaper than just a XR4 frameset. Bianchi Oltre XR3 first ride review - BikeRadar


----------

